
In praise of ranked-choice voting - johnny313
https://www.economist.com/united-states/2018/06/14/in-praise-of-ranked-choice-voting
======
xvedejas
"Ranked Choice Voting" is not a single voting system. There are many ways to
implement such a voting system where voters rank their candidates in order of
preference. Some of these systems, like Instant Runoff Voting (IRV, basically
what San Francisco uses) have serious issues. Extremely susceptible to
strategic voting, IRV also has the problem where ranking a candidate higher
can hurt that candidate, and ranking the candidate lower can help them.

I feel great regret that IRV is the system that seems to get all the press,
because it's very flawed compared to systems like most of the condorcet
methods, and it's more complicated than the better-behaved Range Voting system
(whereby each voter gives each candidate a score, say, between 1 and 10).
Voting reform is important but when we have the political will for it, we
really need to make sure we do things right.

~~~
ClayShentrup
Amen.

